
AlgoVPN: Set up a personal VPN in the cloud - gzer0
https://github.com/trailofbits/algo/blob/master/README.md
======
gzer0
Algo VPN is a set of Ansible scripts that simplify the setup of a personal
Wireguard and IPSEC VPN.

Features:

\- Installs to DigitalOcean, Amazon Lightsail, Amazon EC2, Vultr, Microsoft
Azure, Google Compute Engine, Scaleway, OpenStack, CloudStack, Hetzner Cloud,
or your own Ubuntu server

\- Supports only IKEv2 with strong crypto (AES-GCM, SHA2, and P-256) and
WireGuard

\- Generates Apple profiles to auto-configure iOS and macOS devices

\- Includes a helper script to add and remove users

\- Blocks ads with a local DNS resolver (optional)

\- Sets up limited SSH users for tunneling traffic (optional)

\- Based on current versions of Ubuntu and strongSwan

